

Brain Reorganizes to Make Room for Math - jderick
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/38793/title/Brain_reorganizes_to_make_room_for_math

======
tokenadult
Already submitted by pg:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=409696>

